# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Erg moe...

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

ik ben nu al ruim een maand erg moe, al vanaf het moment dat ik opsta.
Ik ben ook vaak misselijk en heb oprispingen. Nou heb ik van mijn huisarts al iets gekregen voor mijn maag, in de hoop dat dat ook de vermoeidheid verminderd. (ze denkt dat mijn lijf misschien moe is omdat het te hard moet werken door mijn maag) Ik slik die pillen nu ruim een week, maar ben nog steeds moe.

Ik heb de afgelopen dagen bijgehouden wat ik nou precies voel, en hier komt het op neer:

-erg vermoeid
-veel gapen
-'s avonds doodop
-na eten misselijk
-(zure) oprispingen (zijn minder sinds ik de pillen voor de maag slik, maar nog steeds na eten)
-steken in zij, afwisselend links en rechts
-pijn in onderbuik
-opgezette buik
-druk midden en onder in buik bij diep inademen
-rommelende buik
-na inspanning wat misselijk, snel over
-drukkende pijn in hoofd
-gevoel van dikke ogen
-moeite met concentreren op cijfers (fouten bij noteren data, geld tellen)
-steken in hoofd, telkens rechts

Deze klachten wisselen elkaar af, en zwakken ooit af en worden heviger. Ze zijn niet allemaal constant aanwezig.

Vandaag stond ik met een collega te praten toen ik niet goed werd, ik had het ineens bloedheet, zweette, begon te trillen, kreeg weer hoofdpijn, was duizelig, mijn hart ging tekeer en werd wat benauwd.
Na een half uur ging het al beter, was alleen nog wat duizelig, had het nog warm, voelde nog druk in mijn hoofd, met een lichte pijn rechts, en mijn bovenrug tintelde.
Na een uur voelde ik me weer goed.

Ik weet niet of het allemaal met elkaar te maken heeft, of dat het toevallig op hetzelfde moment valt, maar ik vraag me af of iemand dit herkent.

Dat mijn buik van slag is, is niks nieuws, ik heb al langer PDS, maar ik slik duspatal en dat helpt nu dus niet echt, terwijl het normaal goed helpt.
Dus ik dacht, ik vermeld die klachten toch maar even, je weet maar nooit, misschien herkent iemand de combinatie...

Voor de vermoeidheid is mijn bloed al onderzocht en daar was niks vreemds in te vinden. Als het aanhoudt moet ik terug naar de dokter om een doorverwijzing naar een specialist te krijgen, dat hebben we afgesproken voor over ruim een week. Ik wil het eigenlijk gewoon afwachten, in de hoop dat ik over een week niet mee moe ben, maar omdat ik vandaag ineens niet goed werd, weet ik niet zeker of ik wel moet wachten...

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Nikky,

Als ik dit zo lees, komt Hyperventilatie als eerst in mijn gedachten op. 
Een aanval van hyperventilatie kan worden gevolgd door diarree, buikpijn, hoofdpijn, pijn in de rug, misselijk, overgeven, een grieperig gevoel etc.
De klachten die jij op noemt qua buik (rommelingen, opgezette buik, pijn in buik etc) die zouden dus gewoon van jou PDS kunnen komen. Vergeet niet dat je ook van PDS tijden er bij kan hebben dat je echt dood en dood moe bent. Dat zie ik aan mezelf namelijk ook. Sinds die PDS ben ik vrij regelmatig heel moe. Dus misschien zou het bij jou ook hier van kunnen komen, al denk ik dus ook een beetje aan hyperventilatie. Eigenlijk dus een combi. van. Je voelde je eigen vandaag niet goed. De klachten die je daarbij omschrijft lijken wel op een hyperventilatie aanval. Het is in ieder geval wel verstandig dat als dit te lang aan blijft houden, je wordt door verwezen naar een specialist. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Déylanna,

dank je voor je reactie  :Smile: 
Ik heb in het verleden wel vaker last gehad van hyperventilatie, maar dat werd eigenlijk altijd wel ergens door "getriggerd". Vandaag stond ik maar wat te kletsen, deed verder niks. Kun je dan toch zomaar zo'n aanval krijgen?
En kan die hoofdpijn daar ook vandaan komen? Het voelt alsof er een bankschroef op mijn hoofd is gezet, en die strakker en losser gedraaid wordt. En af en toe heb ik dan die steken rechts in mijn hoofd. Nu heb ik bijvoorbeeld ook hoofdpijn, maar mijn ademhaling is rustig... Voel me verder ook wel goed nu, alleen die verrekte hoofdpijn wil niet weggaan.

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Ja zeker kun je gewoon een hyperventilatie aanval krijgen zonder dat je ademhaling ernstig verstoort is. Je schrijft dat je vanmiddag gewoon wat stond te praten met je collega's. Onbedoeld kan er dan toch een verandering in je ademhalings patroon geweest zijn. Je kunt ten aller tijden een hyperventilatie aanval krijgen. Er hoeft geen uitlokkende factor aanwezig te zijn om zo'n aanval op te roepen. Jou klachten lijken er hoe dan ook zeer veel op. Lees de onderstaande symptomen maar eens:

wisselende mate van moeheid/lamlendigheid 
duidelijk verhoogde vermoeibaarheid 
slaapstoornissen 
concentratie- en geheugenstoornissen 
beven 
verhoogd transpireren, warmtestuwing 
(claustro-)fobische elementen, doodsangst, paniekgevoelens 
licht, onzeker, akelig gevoel in het hoofd (duizeligheid / draaierigheid) 
benauwdheid, luchthonger 
angst om flauw te vallen, 
hartbonzingen 
pijn, beklemming op de borst, uitstraling naar een of beide armen 
wazig zien, geluiden van veraf horen 
slappe, onzekere benen 
koude of prikkelende handen en voeten 
spijsverteringsproblemen 
diarree,
buikpijn, Buikkramp 
hoofdpijn, 
pijn in de rug 


Dat je na een hyperventilatie aanval last blijft houden van hoofdpijn, is heel logisch te verklaren. Doordat er teweinig CO2 in het bloed komt, ontstaat vaatvernauwing en gebrekkige zuurstofuitwisseling. De bloedvaten (ook in je hoofd) knijpen dicht en er kan een daling van de bloedvoorziening in de hersenen optreden. Dit leidt tot zuurstoftekort waardoor vermindering van functies kan optreden, herkenbaar aan bv wazig zien, concentratiestoornissen, en een gevoel van dreigend bewustzijnsverlies. Doordat er dus ook een vaatvernauwing in de hersenen optreed, tijdens zo'n aanval, loop je dus het risico om met een barstende koppijn te blijven lopen de rest van de dag.
Ga in ieder geval langs een specialist, voor alle zekerheid.

liefs deylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Die barstende koppijn klopt wel ja. Deed zo'n pijn dat ik ibuprofen 600 in heb genomen. En dat helpt dus ook niks, word er gek van! Mijn ogen voelen ook weer erg vreemd. Alsof mijn oogleden dik en zwaar zijn zeg maar, weet niet hoe ik het anders moet omschrijven. Heb net wat thee gedronken en ben daarna ineens ook weer ontzettend misselijk geworden.
Ik kijk even hoe het weekend verloopt, als ik me maandag niet beter voel, neem ik inderdaad toch nog maar even contact op met de dokter...

Bedankt!

Xx

----------


## taniaw

ik heb 7 weken geleden een baby gekregen en heb een zoon van drie sinds de bevalling ben ik vaak licht in het hoofd en bang om flauw te vallen.ik kom daarom niet meer alleen buiten de deur dit beperkt mij erg en ik zou graag willen weten wat ik er aan kan doen.
ik ben al bij de dokter geweest en alles is goed wat betreft mijn bloeddruk en ijzergehalte.
wat heb ik toch?ik ben soms bang dat ik flauw ga vallen en dat mijn kinderen er dan even alleen voor staan en dit kan natuurlijk niet.help mij

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Nikky278,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Weet je inmiddels al waar al je symptomen door veroorzaakt werden? Heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Taniaw,

Weet je inmiddels al wat die duizeligheid en dat flauwval gevoel veroorzaakte?
Ik hoop dat het nu beter met je gaat en dat je de dingen kan doen die je wil doen met je beide kindjes  :Smile:  Heel veel sterkte!

Groeten Luuss

----------


## taniaw

hey luus,
ik weet nog steeds niet wat ik heb waarschijnlijk hyperventalatie wil graag dat het over gaat dit is erg frustrerend.
groetjes tania

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tania,

Rot voor je dat je daar zo'n last van hebt, helemaal met je kindjes die nu rondlopen bij jou thuis. 
Maar als ik het goed begrijp heb je nog steeds last van dezelfde klachten? En heeft de huisarts gezegt dat het hyperventilatie is?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tania,

Ja lijkt me erg frustrerend dat je niet zeker weet wat je hebt, ook omdat het je dagelijks functioneren beperkt. Je kunt je het beste even laten onderzoeken, dan weet je in elk geval zeker wat je hebt en kan je aan een oplossing werken! Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## dotito

wat voel ik mij de laaste week toch erg moe,ik geraak amper vooruit.het is eigenlijk juist voor nieuwjaar begonnen.ben zowel mentaal als fysiek moe,kan er op den duur echt niet meer tegen.ben dan ook nog met de revalidatie bezig,zou het daar iets mee te maken kunnen hebben?zal blij zijn dat gedaan is is echt zwaar aan worden.
heb een tijdje echt geslapen als een roos,en nu sta ik ERG MOE op, :Mad:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Ik ken dat  :Frown:  Laatste paar weken is slapen voor mij een drama, lig uren te draaien in bed, wordt om de zoveel tijd wakker, en wanneer mn wekker gaat heb ik het gevoel alsof ik nog moet slapen.. Misschien dat het te druk in je hoofd is? Door die revalidatie, en andere zorgen? Weet dat ik heel slecht slaap door veel stress.. Hoop dat je je snel wat beter gaat voelen! Beterschap!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,ja heb wel een beetje stres dat wel,maar is nu niet dat ik daar van wakker lig.maar ik denk dat het onbewuste parte speelt,en dan die revalidatie.ja hoop dat idd vlug betert.bedankt meiske, :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Veel mensen hebben nu ook last van het koude winterweer en de verwarmingen binnen die hen meer moe maakt als anders en ook de drukke feestdagen moeten we verwerken ... Als je daarnaast nog zorgen,stress,pijn,ed hebt is het plaatje compleet!!

Neem voldoende rust allemaal en probeer af en toe heerlijk te ontspannen door een flinke wandeling te maken of te gaan shoppen voor een paar uurtjes .... dat slechte weer en vele binnenzitten maakt dat we minder doen en daar worden we automatisch méér moe en 'luier/futlozer' door!

Ik ga dit morgen zelf in de praktijk proberen brengen door boodschappen te gaan doen en zaterdag en zondag hoop ik een wandeling met de woefkes te kunnen doen ... dwz; als het weer zaterdag een beetje beter gaat zijn als voorspeld ... gevoelstemp tot -15° en een snoeiende wind  :EEK!:  :Frown: .

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## mamier

Hallo ik zie hier dingen staan,die al van vorig jaar dateren,en vraag mij dan ook af of je hier nog wel op moet reageren?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mamier,
Je mag altijd reageren, als een post gedateerd is kan het zijn dat betreffende leden die de post plaatsen het niet meer lezen om welke reden dan ook maar er zijn altijd anderen die er wel wat aan zouden kunnen hebben  :Wink:

----------


## mamier

Bedankt Luuss,ik zal dan nog eens verder lezen,genoeg stof hahahaha.

----------

